#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Police Report

## William

Does anyone know whether you need to go to a police station in Thailand in person to ask for a police report on yourself or whether you can just send a proxy?

I need a police report for my Aus PR application. Never having done a police report before myself, I don't know if I need to go there myself and make the application of if I can give someone power of attorney to do it for me.

I have looked elsewhere on the Internet for an answer to this, but have yet to find one. 

Any advice (nice or otherwise - like don't bother with the Aus PR application  :Smile:  ) would be welcomed.

----------


## AntRobertson

Don't see why you shouldn't be able to use a proxy; you can do almost everything at immigration by POA these days so in theory at least it should work the same.


Oh yeah, and don't bother with the Aus PR application .  :Smile:

----------


## William

^thanks Ant. What concerns me is I recall Thailand's privacy laws are very strict - more so than the UK -and as a result I'm not sure I can use a proxy.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^^ I thnk you have to go to a special police station in Bangers.

Check the police website, sure it has it on there and it is actually fairly informative

----------


## Smeg

They'll need to take your finger prints, hence doing it by mail might be a bit tricky.

----------


## JoGeAr

I think they have to take your photo at the Police HQ (or whever it is done) which they then scan into the report they write. At least that's how my wife's was done when she applied for her Aus PR. 


And do it, W. Saves a lot of hassle, and there are benefits !

----------


## Smeg

However, the below is for NZ, but I don't know how accurate it is, because there definitely is a small charge (150 baht or so).




> Information on getting a police certificate for Thailand
> 
> *Specific procedure for Thailand*
> 
> Advice from the Thai authorities is that if you are physically in Thailand you need to apply in person for the police clearance at the central police station so that your fingerprints can be taken. The office is open 8.30am to 4.30pm Monday to Friday (except public holidays).
> 
> Processing time is advertised as being seven days.
> 
> There is no official charge for a Thai police clearance.
> ...

----------


## William

^never thought I would say this, but "thanks"

----------


## Smeg

Welcome.

Like I said, for a gov't website to refer to "a Thai policy clearance" and state "will need to proide a copy" it might be next to useless.

Ask your local police if they can take your finger prints and then send the doc to Bangkok with your application.

----------


## cathat

Can I get this police certificate in Pattaya or do I still need to go to Bangkok?

----------


## fankhunnaai

In Canada, we can just do it through links on the Thai Embassy website in Vancouver. Actually the links just walk you through the process they aren't direct links back into the various TH ministries. Have a look for yourself if you like. Years ago I followed the same process for getting one for my wife.

Fan Khun Naai

----------


## Rocksteady

I've got a British friend who has relocated back to the auld contree who is in need of a Thai Police Cert for a job interview.

He looked through the current regs at Welcom TO The Police Clearance Service Cener Special Branch Royal Thai Police

However, unsure if he would receive it, he contacted a "service" that has a link on this website.  He sent his docs off and after a couple of weeks was informed by a very poorly written email that they now had it all in hand but he had to transfer 14,000 Bt to them!

The web site for the police does hint at fees - included is a new fee of 100 bt from them.  However, there is no break down of any other "fees" involved!

Has anyone gone down this road?  If so and if they went directly and not through the 'A Plus' agency wanting 14,000 bt, how much did they pay the police all in?

Cheers in advance for any help on this!

----------


## nidhogg

100 baht is the actual cost.  Everything is to whichever agency he contacted to do it for him.

----------


## VocalNeal

> I've got a British friend who has relocated back to the auld contree who is in need of a Thai Police Cert for a job interview.


Which means under similar circumstances it might be good to just get one when the person leaves Thailand!

----------


## Rocksteady

Yep. He should have done it before he left - paid the price big time.  It cost him 8000bt for fingerprinting by the Cambridge Police and the agency in Thailand charge 4000 plus 2,500 for Fed Ex to UK!  All in, 14,000Bt

So anyone thinking of going back, it's worth jumping through a few hoops over here to save yourself some cash!

----------


## baldrick

does anyone have any details on how to do this - get a thai police clearance - and what is required and how long it may take ?

where is that toddz danielzz blokezz

----------


## Norton

> get a thai police clearance


A criminal record check?

----------


## Pragmatic

Hope this helps?  




> *Police Clearance Certificates*
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate for Non-Thai Citizen
> 
> For non-Thai passport holders* please contact the Royal Thai Police in Thailand at the address and telephone number below to receive information to process your application.* The Embassy cannot lodge in the application on the applicant's behalf.
> 
> A photocopy of valid passportA photocopy of Thai VisaDocument(s) stating that the applicant is used to work or reside in ThailandA photocopy of present Visa in case you are foreigner (student visa, visa work ,Resident visa and others) or Letter Request for Record check from Embassy﻿A photocopy of Thai working permit (if available)A power of attorney (If authorized someone to submit on your behalf)﻿Letter explain the purpose of request and which country to use (only one country ) or write in the application formTwo passport photosTwo sets of original fingerprint issued by the RCMP or local police together with the official seal and signature of the official taking the fingerprintA self addressed envelope enclosed with the postage fee (equivalent to seven international postage vouchers which can be purchased at your local post office).﻿The service is free of charge, an applicant is needed to provide a self return envelope to send back to the applicant
> *Note: If criminal record is found or all required documents are not submitted, certification may take longer than 7 business days.*


Police Clearance Certificates | Royal Thai Embassy

----------


## baldrick

fark - list of docs a mile long - and I am here on an exempt stamp 

went to a work visa interview at a consulate in bangkok and took all the docs asked - and then he decides he wants an aust and thai police report

Just did an Aust one online - scan passport , scan drivers licence , print and sign and scan application and 42 AUD

next plan is to see about getting the work visa when I am back in Mad - try and find an agent to handle it all

----------


## toddaniels

You get a police clearance inside thailand from the Special Branch 
Welcom TO The Police Clearance Service Cener Special Branch Royal Thai Police

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great work Todd

----------


## rick

I have a police officer who had been behaving in such an Unprofessional manner. Which I will regard it as police harassment.my  mails are being intercepted, and searched by the police officer. He has gone so far as accusing me of being a suspect in Item with the consumption or a seller Of hard drugs. He has Instructed one of my neighbours to keep an eye on me. (An old woman who has Nothing better to do. )And my neighbor has gone so far. As telling all the neighbours That I am a criminal. Can anyone offer any suggestions? On how I can deal with this issue. I am scared. Because it's not in hidden secret. I could be set up. If this officer cannot find anything to nail me.

----------


## uncle junior

dubious

----------


## nidhogg

Blimey.  After 20 years here i thought i had seen most things.  New one for me.  

First, thai wife or girlfriend?  They are usually fairly plugged in.  Contacts to the pu yai baan first.  Find out what is going on.

Second, if no wife or girlfriend, touch to the most important thai you know, boss, employer, landlord if all else fails.

Third.  Move. Far away.

----------


## stroller

He's changed his post quite a bit. Made more sense before.

Btw, is this still William's legal section, he last logged on in 2013.

----------


## bowie

> Can anyone offer any suggestions?


You gotta eat some crow.

Get a Thai friend/girlfriend to go with you as a speaker - go back to the "old neighborhood" and apologize to the neighbor you complained to the police about, say you were out of line and didn't understand... bring an olive branch peace offering, a box of chocolates, cookies if the neighbor has kids...

that's the starting point (i.e. what I would do if I were in your shoes)

But, you do have to fix this problem - on the basis of what you have posted (and edited) it most likely will escalate

----------


## Norton

In spite of the OP title, this is not a thread to report police.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> I think they have to take your photo at the Police HQ (or whever it is done) which they then scan into the report they write. At least that's how my wife's was done when she applied for her Aus PR. 
> 
> 
> And do it, W. Saves a lot of hassle, and there are benefits !


We (my wife and I) were in NZ when she applied for her Aus visa. She went to Auckland police station for fingerprints and sent them and an application form to BKK police. No hassles but a bit slow.

----------


## nidhogg

> In spite of the OP title, this is not a thread to report police.


Pretty sure it was in its own thread previously?

----------

